# Lenovo to launch full hd premium laptops in India by mid October



## Simplon (Sep 23, 2014)

For all of us waiting for FHD laptops in affordable range; here is some exciting news from Lenovo

Lenovo to launch Full HD premium laptops in India by mid-October


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 24, 2014)

Bro, read the article. They are talking about z50 , y50 , Flex 2 and Yoga 2 only 

#TrollLenovo


----------



## agarwalmohit (Sep 24, 2014)

I just want to know when y70 will be out


----------



## retz (Sep 24, 2014)

Are they talking about the z50-70 59414042? This one is already out with FHD @ 47k in Nehru place (and maybe other physical stores.) If they are going to up the price to 54k... I think I should probably buy this now!


----------



## Simplon (Sep 24, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Bro, read the article. They are talking about z50 , y50 , Flex 2 and Yoga 2 only
> 
> #TrollLenovo


     [MENTION=289390]rishi_sethi[/MENTION]
I've posted the news after  fully reading the article. You missed the focal point is about *full hd screen variants*. No z50 model in India has full hd right now officially. Check Lenovo US website and u'll see that it is offering FHD for even Intel HD 4400 based models. May be they might do it here as well.

As far as Y50 is concerned I was also laughing after reading that they are going to launch (which already has been done). I dont care much about flex and yoga.

- - - Updated - - -



retz said:


> Are they talking about the z50-70 59414042? This one is already out with FHD @ 47k in Nehru place (and maybe other physical stores.) If they are going to up the price to 54k... I think I should probably buy this now!


   [MENTION=289026]retz[/MENTION]
After reading about the above model, posted elsewhere by you, I've enquired about it in Bangalore and Chennai in vain. Even the Lenovo Do Store (physical) guys also do not know about that model. But I've seen the model online. At 47K I think its a good bargain for a FHD.


----------



## anon5505 (Sep 24, 2014)

Simplon said:


> [MENTION=289390]rishi_sethi[/MENTION]
> I've posted the news after  fully reading the article. You missed the focal point is about *full hd screen variants*. No z50 model in India has full hd right now officially. Check Lenovo US website and u'll see that it is offering FHD for even Intel HD 4400 based models. May be they might do it here as well.
> 
> As far as Y50 is concerned I was also laughing after reading that they are going to launch (which already has been done). I dont care much about flex and yoga.
> ...



could not find it anywhere even after googling exact number... can you share the link ?

as you know i am very interested in 1080p models..from you experience will this panel be comparable to ips panel on dell ?should i wait or go for it ?


----------



## retz (Sep 24, 2014)

z50 with full hD. 



Simplon said:


> [MENTION=289390]rishi_sethi[/MENTION]
> 
> [MENTION=289026]retz[/MENTION]
> After reading about the above model, posted elsewhere by you, I've enquired about it in Bangalore and Chennai in vain. Even the Lenovo Do Store (physical) guys also do not know about that model. But I've seen the model online. At 47K I think its a good bargain for a FHD.



The only reason I haven't purchased it is because the backend support has no idea about it at all. 



anon5505 said:


> could not find it anywhere even after googling exact number... can you share the link ?
> 
> as you know i am very interested in 1080p models..from you experience will this panel be comparable to ips panel on dell ?should i wait or go for it ?



It looks decent and has a goodish angle. It's glossy. Can't tell brightness because, well, brightly lit store. Performed well on Prime95 and temps were around 50~ at max in an airconditioned store. Can't give you a comparision though. If you live in Delhi, go to Hott at Nehru Place (in the metro station) and check it out. They let me fiddle around with it for ages (prime95 and what not.)


----------



## anon5505 (Sep 24, 2014)

retz said:


> z50 with full hD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for info
I do not live in Delhi and 2 days ago there was no1080 p laptop in my city ...only one 80 k one and even that was avalible for booking and was not on display .


----------



## Simplon (Oct 3, 2014)

The Z50 FHDs have been launched. Ideapad Laptops Online | Best Ideapad*Price India: 15 Inches and No | Lenovo India | The DO Store

There is a DOS variant with i5 ULV, FHD Screen as well @43K.


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 3, 2014)

Are these laptops in any way better than z510 models ?? Cuz FHD @ this pricing sounds unbelievable. Would there be any problem with warranty if I buy a dos model and install various os like Linux, Ubuntu, kali etc ??


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 3, 2014)

How much does a ulv i5 suffer in gaming with minimal background tasks running. (as compared to i5 mobile variant).  Wouldn't 1 USB 3.0 be a problem or can it be solved using USB hub ??


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 4, 2014)

Thinking to get a z50 dos @ 43k, i5,840m.  Upgrade it to 8gb ram and 128 GB ssd and a good enough laptop cooler and game pad. How does this sounds @around 50k. But the z50 screen, single USB 3.0 and no back light keyboard is a problem for me. Any other better options @50k.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 5, 2014)

Lenovo service is very bad, very scared to buy anything from lenovo again. However I really like thinkpad series.


----------



## seamon (Oct 5, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> Lenovo service is very bad, very scared to buy anything from lenovo again. However I really like thinkpad series.



did you have a bad experience? I have had very good experiences with Lenovo support.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> Lenovo service is very bad, very scared to buy anything from lenovo again. However I really like thinkpad series.



never needed to visit service center ( 7 years and still going on  ) for lenovo R61
Opened and fixed the laptop up (heating issue, replaced thermal paste and cleaned the fan assembly) using only a screwdriver.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 5, 2014)

i have a lenovo b490 laptop and its hard disk died just after the warranty period, and then i thought to upgrade the ram and hdd, i contacted the service center and lenovo guys said, i have to pay additional charges to know about what part can fit in laptop, really just to know about the upgrade option

also they did not updated the driver on their site and many of the driver were missin, i had to chase them for months to get it sorted out, aprt from that no other issue, only if they care little bit about warranty and extending the warranty, it would be great, other else they all are same


----------

